# Joey Beltran to fight for Bellator LHW Title



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> *Emanuel Newton to defend Bellator light heavyweight title vs. Joey Beltran (link)
> *
> 
> By Mookie Alexander @mookiealexander on Aug 5 2014, 12:47p
> ...


Newton should be pleased...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

They shouldn't have put the title on the line, and should have waited for the LHW final.

McGeary HAS to win it to give it some meaning imo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Seems legit... 

I mean you had Chael Sonnen at 2-2 in his last 4...coming off of a loss and a steroid suspension fighing for a world title in a divison that he'd never competed in against Bones Jones.... in the #1 MMA organization in the world.... it happens sometimes.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Bellator are thin on 'name' fighters to contend for the belt. Linton Vassell will be contending very soon once he gets a few big names under his belt, but Beltran? Meh, could be worse I guess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

AlanS said:


> Bellator are thin on 'name' fighters to contend for the belt. Linton Vassell will be contending very soon once he gets a few big names under his belt, but Beltran? Meh, *could be worse I guess*.


Not really.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Even under the new system I'm wondering how in the world this makes sense. Joey Beltran beat Vladimir Matyushenko to rebound from a loss against Rampage. I'm not sure that makes him title eligible.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It doesn't IMO.

Rampage would have been a better fight.. made more sense... I'm disappointed here but when it comes to the world of MMA politics you just never know what to expect.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I never thought that Rampage would actually have some teammate loyalty. That in and of itself impresses me in his character. My guess though is that if Beltran somehow managed to take the title Rampage would jump on that in a quick heart beat.


----------

